# Kami Tenchi vs Zeno



## Kuzehiko (Mar 13, 2017)

Place of fight: Space
Knowledge: Canonical
Mindset: Bloodlusted

Kami Tenchi


                             VS
Zeno



Who wins?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Kurou (Mar 13, 2017)

Ryoko punches him in the face


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 13, 2017)

Kurou said:


> Ryoko punches him in the face


And Zeno wipes out the shit out of him?

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 13, 2017)

Pretty sure this has been done before


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 13, 2017)

Gordo solos said:


> Pretty sure this has been done before


I don't think so.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh right, it was.

My bad, sorry but this goes on my own, budd.


----------



## Blocky (Mar 13, 2017)

man what a thread.

10stomps/10


----------



## Fang (Mar 13, 2017)

Yuz said:


> Place of fight: Space
> Knowledge: Canonical
> Mindset: Bloodlusted
> 
> ...



Can't beat "Kami" Tenchi for the same reason Gigyas-Zamasu can't beat GER.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 13, 2017)

Fang said:


> Can't beat "Kami" Tenchi for the same reason Gigyas-Zamasu can't beat GER.


Explain yourself, please.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2017)

*Link Removed*


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 13, 2017)

Fang said:


> Gigyas-Zamasu can't beat GER.


That was a thread?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 13, 2017)

Gordo solos said:


> That was a thread?


I think DarkEvangel made that thread or something similar.


----------



## Nep Heart (Mar 13, 2017)

Any Chousin solos Dragon Ballverse, let alone overkill such as Kami Tenchi. Zeno is nothing special by multiversal standards.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 13, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> Any Chousin solos Dragon Ballverse, let alone overkill such as Kami Tenchi. Zeno is nothing special by multiversal standards.


But muh power thirst.


----------



## Esano (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Nep Heart (Mar 13, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> But muh power thirst.



 Honestly, if Zeno weren't to be Dragon Ball's first multiverse level character (and a pretty low-end one at that), the fans would have never given a shit about him in the first place. True facts.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 13, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> Honestly, if Zeno weren't to be Dragon Ball's first multiverse level character (and a pretty low-end one at that), the fans would have never given a shit about him in the first place. True facts.


"I HATE SUPERMAN BECAUSE HES SO OP!"

...

"OMG I LOVE ZENO! HE CAN SOLO DC! "

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Esano (Mar 13, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> "I HATE SUPERMAN BECAUSE HES SO OP!"
> 
> ...
> 
> "OMG I LOVE ZENO! HE CAN SOLO DC! "



Brah Dbz characters actually TRAIN to get powerful unlike superman. Thats the best part.
And thats why DB>>> Because of characterd like Broly, Vegitto and Zeno!


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 13, 2017)

Esano said:


> Brah Dbz characters actually TRAIN to get powerful unlike superman. Thats the best part.
> Its why in vs debates I always use Zeno, Broly and Vegito

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Esano (Mar 13, 2017)

The irony levels are off the charts.


*Spoiler*: _Hint_ 




Hint: I was poking fun at fams who praisd Goku>Superman etc because they trained for it, but then idolize characters who just have power because of power

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 13, 2017)

Esano said:


> The irony levels are off the charts.


StillMissingThePoint.jpg


----------



## Esano (Mar 13, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> StillMissingThePoint.jpg


>Tfwwhenpeopledontgetursarcasm.

I knew he was joking. I was joking too.


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 14, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> Honestly, if Zeno weren't to be Dragon Ball's first multiverse level character (and a pretty low-end one at that), the fans would have never given a shit about him in the first place. True facts.


This was pretty entertaining to watch though 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Keichi (Mar 14, 2017)

both are multiversal booster but unlike zeno actually kami tenchi controls hundreds of parallel worlds so im rooting for kami tenchi.


----------



## kluang (Mar 14, 2017)

Zeno? Why not Cthulu Mythos?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 14, 2017)

kluang said:


> Zeno? Why not Cthulu Mythos?


Because DB power thirst is unquenchable.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Mar 14, 2017)

On the multiversal ladder...Zen'o is barely off the ground

Plus, he's further hurt by the fact he lacks the plethora of hax that most multiversals have


----------



## Cain1234 (Mar 14, 2017)

Why? Why pit an Hyperversal-Omnipotent from a border-lining Hentai/Heram OVA series against a Multi-Xenoversal being from a Fighting/Comedy Parody Manga.


Even the past OBDer would avoid making this like a plague.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Perpetrator Rex (Mar 14, 2017)

Has zeno ever actually tried to do anything, why is he in threads?

Can't wait for the Zarama or Toribot thread.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2017)

Perpetrator Rex said:


> Has zeno ever actually tried to do anything, why is he in threads?
> 
> Can't wait for the Zarama or Toribot thread.



Zarama might be > Zeno though.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Perpetrator Rex (Mar 14, 2017)

Either way, none of them have done anything with noticeable effort.

Only on Narutoforums would an adult human who steps on an ant hill be placed  at "ant hill level". . .and then proceed to argue it seriously.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 14, 2017)

Perpetrator Rex said:


> Has zeno ever actually tried to do anything, why is he in threads?
> 
> Can't wait for the Zarama or Toribot thread.


His future counterpart destroyed future trunks multiverse with ease.


----------



## Perpetrator Rex (Mar 14, 2017)

_^
"With ease" _is the opperative phrase.


----------



## Hardboned (Mar 14, 2017)

On the multiversal ladder, Zeno is what he is; a child. All in all, Kami Tenchi calls up Ryoko to babysit him and the match ends

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 14, 2017)

Hardboned said:


> On the multiversal ladder, Zeno is what he is; a child. All in all, Kami Tenchi calls up Ryoko to babysit him and the match ends


Now that's dickish. I don't think Ryoko would want to be around Zeno. Who in their right mind would?


----------



## Hardboned (Mar 14, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> Now that's dickish. I don't think Ryoko would want to be around Zeno. Who in their right mind would?


We should give Zeno some credit; he's great fan-service as DBZ fans care literally only about power so they dick-suck him more times than Dragon Ball repeats an arc

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fang (Mar 14, 2017)

Hardboned said:


> We should give Zeno some credit; he's great fan-service as DBZ fans care literally only about power so they dick-suck him more times than Dragon Ball repeats an arc



I think you're mistaking DB Super with Bleach and Naruto.


----------



## Hardboned (Mar 14, 2017)

Fang said:


> I think you're mistaking DB Super with Bleach and Naruto.


Bleach is a great drink, I don't what you're talking about


----------



## S (Mar 14, 2017)

Esano said:


> Brah Dbz characters actually TRAIN to get powerful unlike superman. Thats the best part.
> And thats why DB>>> Because of characterd like Broly, Vegitto and Zeno!


 
Holding hands = God Powa


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 14, 2017)

So what the point of this thread kami tenchi is on the higher end of the multiversal power while zeno is only a low tier in that department.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 14, 2017)

Kyouko said:


> On the multiversal ladder...Zen'o is barely off the ground
> 
> Plus, he's further hurt by the fact he lacks the plethora of hax that most multiversals have



That may depend on whether or not what remained of Trunks' timeline after Future Zen-oh was through with it was the broken apart constituents of space-time.

I say this because I'm assuming that destroying space-time increases the scale somewhat.


----------



## Keichi (Mar 14, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Zarama might be > Zeno though.


did you forget what he did in future trunks' arc?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2017)

Keichi said:


> did you forget what he did in future trunks' arc?



So?

Zeno is just an overpowered kid.

Zarama made the Super Shenron, and if this arc really ends up in Super Shenron restoring everything Zeno destroys, it will be a huge boost.

I wouldnt be surprised if Zeno was just a normal kid and became the strongest thanks via a Zarama wish.


----------



## Keichi (Mar 14, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> So?
> 
> Zeno is just an overpowered kid.
> 
> ...


that's just a theory dude, you can't affirm that when it hasn't happened yet.
by now zeno>zarama.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2017)

Keichi said:


> that's just a theory dude, you can't affirm that when it hasn't happened yet.
> by now zeno>zarama.



Of course we cant.

This is why I said Zarama MIGHT be stronger than Zeno.

If Super Shenron really ends up bringing back everything Zeno destroys, including the 6 universes Zeno destroyed in the past, then I would say the chances of Zarama being > Zeno will be more than 50%.


----------



## Keichi (Mar 14, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Of course we cant.
> 
> This is why I said Zarama MIGHT be stronger than Zeno.
> 
> If Super Shenron really ends up bringing back everything Zeno destroys, including the 6 universes Zeno destroyed in the past, then I would say the chances of Zarama being > Zeno will be more than 50%.


i agree but won't super dragon balls get destroyed whether zeno wippes out all the universes?


----------



## Esano (Mar 14, 2017)

S said:


> Holding hands = God Powa


Wow people really dont get sarcasm
Right after saying training I mentioned BROLY who doesnt train. It was a joke XS


----------



## S (Mar 14, 2017)

Esano said:


> Wow people really dont get sarcasm
> Right after saying training I mentioned BROLY who doesnt train. It was a joke XS


 
Sitting all day = God Powa


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2017)

Keichi said:


> i agree but won't super dragon balls get destroyed whether zeno wippes out all the universes?



Only if they are in said universes.

Given how they will be in the tournament and the prize for it (which presumably will be given after wiping out the universes) is safe to say they are not in the universes.


----------



## Keichi (Mar 14, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Only if they are in said universes.
> 
> Given how they will be in the tournament and the prize for it (which presumably will be given after wiping out the universes) is safe to say they are not in the universes.


so it means either universe 6 or 7 will win the tournament then? it would make sense, though. we know nothing will happen to universe..


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2017)

Keichi said:


> so it means either universe 6 or 7 will win the tournament then? it would make sense, though. we know nothing will happen to universe..



10 might also be an ally, given how Gowasu owes the Saiyans for Zamasu.

And also those dog guys in universe 9 apparently wanted to save the universes.

Universe 11 entire team are madr of superheroes, with their GoD is pretty much a superhero 2.

So it seems: U6, U7, U9, U10 and U11 will wish to undo the destruction if they win.

Looking at it, the multiverse has very good chances.


----------



## Keichi (Mar 14, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> 10 might also be an ally, given how Gowasu owes the Saiyans for Zamasu.
> 
> And also those dog guys in universe 9 apparently wanted to save the universes.
> 
> ...


i don't see any difference even if they want or not the universes getting destroyed. my point is given we know universe 10 will remain intact in a later future it probably means universe 10 wins the tournament which is equal to the other universe getting destroyed or universeo 10 gets destroyed but it is revived along with the other universes with the super dragon balls which may mean universe 6 or 7 won the tournament and revived all the other universes, that's my point so how you see it? i wonder if they can revive all the universes with the namek dragon balls? well, i think im going a little far, lol.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Mar 14, 2017)

Hardboned said:


> On the multiversal ladder, Zeno is what he is; a child. All in all, Kami Tenchi calls up Ryoko to babysit him and the match ends



Don't do my girl that way.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2017)

Keichi said:


> i don't see difference even if they want or not the universes getting destroyed. my point is given we know nothing will happen to universe 10 it probably universe 10 wins the tournament which is equal to the other universe getting destroyed or universeo 10 gets destroyed but is revived along with the other universes with the super dragon balls which may mean universe 6 or 7 won the tournament and revived all the other universes, that's my point so how you see it? i wonder if they can revive all the universes with the namek dragon balls? well, i think im going a little far, lol.



The Namek ones? Fuck no.

The Super ones can do it because they are suppossedly limitless.

Though I think it is Zarama the one who can grant limitless wishes.

And I dont see why onle U6 and U7 would wish for all the destroyed universes to be restored.


----------



## Keichi (Mar 14, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> The Namek ones? Fuck no.
> 
> The Super ones can do it because they are suppossedly limitless.
> 
> ...


well, isn't it easier to ask zarama to erase zeno then?
just saying, i wonder if zarama would fulfill it or not.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 14, 2017)

Keichi said:


> well, isn't it easier to ask zarama to erase zeno then?
> just saying, i wonder if zarama would fulfill it or not.


Nobody knows where or even who zarama is in db
All we know is that he made a dragon bigger than galaxies and can grant one limitless wish.


----------



## Keichi (Mar 14, 2017)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Nobody knows where or even who zarama is in db
> All we know is that he made a dragon bigger than galaxies and can grant one limitless wish.


that's why i am saying if he can grant limitless wishes then he can erase zeno..


----------



## jasongtrturbo (Mar 14, 2017)

Zeno stomp tenchi muyo verse

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 4 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 14, 2017)

Keichi said:


> that's why i am saying if he can grant limitless wishes then he can erase zeno..


That remains to be seen until zarama appears in the show and does some thing like that all we have is speculation.


----------



## Keichi (Mar 14, 2017)

Claudio Swiss said:


> That remains to be seen until zarama appears in the show and does some thing like that all we have is speculation.


shenlong back then in db could grant ''any wish'' then when the saiyan arc began then shenlong couldn't grant wishes that exceeded its creator's power.. now the same might happen.


----------



## Clutch (Mar 15, 2017)

@Perpetrator Rex

Who is that in your sig?


----------



## saint rider 890 (Mar 15, 2017)

Should this thread get locked because this isna spite match ?


----------



## Perpetrator Rex (Mar 15, 2017)

ColumbianDrugLord said:


> @Perpetrator Rex
> 
> Who is that in your sig?


Can you read, mf?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 15, 2017)

S said:


> Sitting all day = God Powa




*Spoiler*: _training_


----------



## trance (Mar 15, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Zarama might be > Zeno though.


 
then it would make Zeno's name a contradiction in and of itself

Zeno is the strongest. Zarama might be one of the top five but Zeno stands above everyone

Face facts; the single strongest being in DB(S) has the mindset of a child


----------



## Clutch (Mar 15, 2017)

Perpetrator Rex said:


> Can you read, mf?


I don't know why, but I felt a Sammy J vibe coming from your post.

And I think you know what I'm asking you, where is your sig, from? Google wont tell me.


----------



## Keichi (Mar 15, 2017)

Kyouko said:


> then it would make Zeno's name a contradiction in and of itself
> 
> Zeno is the strongest. Zarama might be one of the top five but Zeno stands above everyone
> 
> Face facts; the single strongest being in DB(S) has the mindset of a child


this wouldn't the first time TY condradicts himself with his characters, lol


----------

